# Vancouver, BC Canada?



## dufflebagboy (Feb 22, 2011)

hey anyone here from the vancouver? would love to chat, pm me


----------



## dufflebagboy (Feb 22, 2011)

Ill put this thread back up, anyone?


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm from the Okanagan. Not exactly what you're looking for but I chat anyways


----------



## Seven Island Suite (Apr 8, 2009)

I live in Strathcona, Vancouver, just beside the notorious Downtown Eastside. I'm originally from Australia, but have been living here the last two years. Willing to chat/meet up with fellow sufferers.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

http://shyness.meetup.com/cities/ca/bc/vancouver/


----------

